# If a resort comes up on Monday Madness...



## DaveNV (Dec 21, 2018)

And I already have a reservation there, but there is availability:

Can I book the MM special for the same dates, then cancel the previous reservation, essentially eliminating the housekeeping fee?  It's only a few nights' stay, so the cash outlay is minimal, but the offset savings on a housekeeping fee seems like it'd be worth paying cash.

Am I thinking clearly on this?  I haven't booked a Monday Madness deal before, and want to be sure to maximize my benefit for the money spent.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 21, 2018)

I have booked availability from the main booking page, then realized I was within Bonus Time rules (within 2 weeks of the start of the reservation). I just call up customer service and have them give me back my points and housekeeping token, and take my cc number instead. I would call and tell them you want to change from a regular reservation to Monday Madness. They are always very accommodating, and if they can't make the change for you they'll explain why.


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes....  book the MM, then cancel.  Ensure you click on the prompt to use a CC attached to the account.  MM Cost plus any taxes will be charged.  If no CC attached,  call in to ensure the $$ is paid.  .


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 21, 2018)

I have done this fairly regularly, as I'm always short WM credits and housekeeping tokens. 

No fuss no muss, just book a new reservation and then cancel the old one. Do it in that order. (New booking first, THEN cancel).


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 21, 2018)

Same here. I usually try get my reservations lined up with credits and then hope/pray that some cash option becomes available to convert it to. While not as flexible as a NHK, using those cash options can be like having a NHK.


----------

